# Another YouTube "How to" video



## Metals406 (Aug 11, 2012)

I really like Cody, and believe he's well intentioned -- but he shouldn't be making instructional videos for timber felling.

Not only does he not fully understand what he's doing, but he actually does things that are incorrect, as well as giving broad generalities and leaves out important information.

I don't make "How to do leg surgery" videos, just because I have a slight grasp of what's going on. :msp_rolleyes:

Someone might actually watch my leg surgery video, and try to do it themselves. Perhaps because I led them to believe I was a competent professional in many areas, so why not that too?

He begins the description with "Are you doing it right?"  

No disclaimer whatsoever, no warnings. . .

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/M_3CZ6fCelc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Oldtimer (Aug 11, 2012)

What is it with guys notching a tree 2' up the bole? I can understand it if the bottom is really ugly or there's wire, but the strongest fiber in the tree is right at the very base....cutting up high puts you into wood that can more easily break free unexpectedly....

And if that fir is 600 years old I am 900 years old.


----------



## slowp (Aug 11, 2012)

The horse shoe nail seems to be the most dangerous part! It can kill ya...


----------



## rwoods (Aug 11, 2012)

slowp said:


> The horse shoe nail seems to be the most dangerous part! It can kill ya...



If you leave the horse attached. Ron


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 11, 2012)

No mention of side lean or gunning corrections, unintentional kerf Dutchman, leading people to believe a tree will go "Where the line on the saw" is pointing.

The problem here is, Cody doesn't know why he's doing what he's doing!

He's miming things he's been shown, seen on videos, learned on a fire, or gleaned from another source.

He doesn't comprehend stump shot (his is all over the place), he didn't recognize the danger of a Dutched kerf, obviously left too wide a hinge and wedged a tree that didn't need wedging -- and isn't versed in the mechanics of the steps he's "teaching".

Like I said earlier. . . He doesn't know enough about timber-falling to be making online "how to" videos.


----------



## StihlKiwi (Aug 11, 2012)

At least he wasn't wearing that bandana this time


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 11, 2012)

fiber puller


----------



## Gologit (Aug 11, 2012)

If I was looking for a faller I don't think he'd be on the list. Nate called it right...he doesn't really _understand_ what he's doing. It shows.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 11, 2012)

rakers are too high


----------



## paccity (Aug 12, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> What is it with guys notching a tree 2' up the bole? I can understand it if the bottom is really ugly or there's wire, but the strongest fiber in the tree is right at the very base....cutting up high puts you into wood that can more easily break free unexpectedly....
> 
> And if that fir is 600 years old I am 900 years old.










this is a 600 year old fir. if that one was that old it was growing in a cave.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 12, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> rakers are too high



Dear Lord. . . Don't watch his "How to sharpen a chain" video then.


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 12, 2012)

As I feared, it has already begun.

Someone from OZ commented: "I had to drop a few medium sized trees leaning over fencing and they all came down exactly where the face cut pointed."

Hope nobody gets hurt when a tree they decide to cut down doesn't "go where the face pointed." :msp_unsure:


----------



## slowp (Aug 12, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> As I feared, it has already begun.
> 
> Someone from OZ commented: "I had to drop a few medium sized trees leaning over fencing and they all came down exactly where the face cut pointed."
> 
> Hope nobody gets hurt when a tree they decide to cut down doesn't "go where the face pointed." :msp_unsure:



Hmmmm. The tractor beam must have been defective. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## northmanlogging (Aug 12, 2012)

no hard hat, chain cuts crooked, but I have seen worse, He just shouldn't be "teaching"...


----------



## imagineero (Aug 13, 2012)

Don't be so harsh there guys.... This video could be a good lesson for some folk. I turned up to climb a tree for another tree company one day, only to have the guy ask me "do you cut that triangle thing on the front, or the back?". No kidding.

Shaun


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 13, 2012)

imagineero said:


> Don't be so harsh there guys.... This video could be a good lesson for some folk. I turned up to climb a tree for another tree company one day, only to have the guy ask me "do you cut that triangle thing on the front, or the back?". No kidding.
> 
> Shaun



Not being too hard on him, but it's been said, and reiterated by northmanlogging above -- he shouldn't be teaching.

I'm not too hip on "How to" videos for tree felling on YouTube as it is, even if they're really good fallers, and present a well thought out and explained technique. Some schmuck will inevitable try to copy something waaaaay out of their skill-set, and bad things will happen.

This is with good technique and skill in their videos, let alone a video by a guy that is just "going through the paces".

Cody speaks with authority, so people will believe he's an authority.

Not a good idea IMO.


----------



## Dog_River (Aug 13, 2012)

I wonder why the guy is always packing heat ?

Dog_River


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 13, 2012)

Dog_River said:


> I wonder why the guy is always packing heat ?
> 
> Dog_River



He's big into open carry, and personal protection.


----------



## hammerlogging (Aug 13, 2012)

Nah, its a Freud thing


----------



## Gologit (Aug 13, 2012)

I muted the sound after about the first five minutes. I just couldn't listen to him any more without beating my head on the desk.

Did I miss anything really important?


----------



## robfromaz1977 (Aug 14, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Did I miss anything really important?



Yep. Now you won't be able to cut a 600 year old tree down properly! 





:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 14, 2012)

Gologit said:


> I muted the sound after about the first five minutes. I just couldn't listen to him any more without beating my head on the desk.
> 
> Did I miss anything really important?





robfromaz1977 said:


> Yep. Now you won't be able to cut a 600 year old tree down properly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:msp_lol::msp_lol:


----------



## northmanlogging (Aug 15, 2012)

A guy can learn a lot from videos etc. however falling and falling safely is something that very few can learn from watching Joe Bob McDingus swing an axe at grandma's plum trees. There are just to many variables to say if i do this than x will happen. Anybody that has fell more than a few trees has had at least one go the wrong way (come on admit it!). Most of us are just lucky enough to walk away in more or less one piece...


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 17, 2012)

I guess I'm so used to totin a rosco that I didn't even notice. Now I gotta watch :msp_thum:msp_ohmy:bup:it again.


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 17, 2012)

Well wadaya know. He is. Couldn't tell what it was.


----------



## tramp bushler (Aug 17, 2012)

As to the age of the Doug fir. I can't say. But I've cut Lodge Pole pine in muskegs in Southeast that were 16" on the stump and over 300 years old. Cut lots of Yellow Cedar 4' on the stump that was in the 700 year old range. The White Fir in the video was fast growing 2nd or 3rd growth.


----------



## floyd (Aug 17, 2012)

Anyone see the lightening scar curling around the bole?


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 17, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> I guess I'm so used to totin a rosco that I didn't even notice. Now I gotta watch :msp_thum:msp_ohmy:bup:it again.



I haven't heard anyone but me refer to their piece as a Rosco in a long time. A guy I used to work with 15 years or so ago used the term, and it stuck with me.:msp_thumbup:


----------

